# Preparing a Natural Stone...advise requested



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 18, 2016)

So I put my little toe into the world of Japanese Natural stones. I got a AIIWATANI NASHIJI KIITA KOPPA LV 2,5 (160mm 58mm 13mm) from Maxim with a nagura. I'm hoping this stone will be a food finisher on with my Kato's and Shigs. 

I've seen Jon videos on Jnat surface prep and have read Maxims content on the subject thoroughly. I also read Dave's excellent post on mounting a stone to a base, which is what I plan on doing.

Should I lacquer the sides? What is a recommended lacquer. I think someone did a post on this subject but I haven't been able to find it. 

Curious if anyone has any feedback on this stone? Sounds like its a winner, not sure why its so inexpensive? Thanks for any feedback you have on this or gnats in general.

dp


----------



## YG420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats on your downward spiral! Jk! Ive never had experience with that stone, but it sounds pretty soft from the level deacription so I would recommend sealing or mounting. This is the method I use to seal my jnats. Enjoy your stone!

https://youtu.be/fKeRRZcXNIs


----------



## Krassi (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Mucho Bocho!
I also had one from maxim and it it is very cool actually.. soft but fine, fast and fun.. it was just to small for me and i have bricks that are more fun 
It actually makes instant slurry and no real need for a naguro..
The price is because of the size mostly.. quality is very nice of those stones. a little bit like a fast nakayama light 

i laquered it with shellac wich worked great..

i hope you have lots of fun with this stone and some crazy edge ob your carbon knifes


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks Keith, Awesome video, exactly what I was looking for. I picked up some clear cashew urushi from Hyper Café. 

Krassi, good to know that you had good luck with that stone. It's my first stone, I'm hoping my hard carbons will like it.


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 18, 2016)

I would use the urushi you have and rice papper wrap it for extra strength


----------



## YG420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh, that wasnt my vid, I just follow that vid when I seal my jnats. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone have success purchasing cashew products internationally? I read some older threads and it sounds like because it's flammable they cannot mail it? My google-fu seems to indicate that either you buy it in Japan for cheap or in the USA for 4x the cost

Cannot seem to find anywhere in Canada, and the couple places I saw (Japan and USA) do not ship, but may see if hyper cafe would be willing to send since they don't explicitly say they don't. Failing that, anyone try using epoxy to seal with success? I have a lot of the West System G/Flex around 

Didn't feel like clogging the forum up with a new redundant thread so thought I'd borrow this one since I'm also starting out like MB on the jnat downward spiral lol


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 24, 2016)

is this something I can buy in Japan and sneak back in my suitcase? or would this be a DG item?


----------



## pkjames (Aug 24, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> is this something I can buy in Japan and sneak back in my suitcase? or would this be a DG item?



I have done that no problem.


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome.. Will add this on my shopping list. Actually James, where do you get them from?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 24, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Awesome.. Will add this on my shopping list. Actually James, where do you get them from?



Wouldn't we want to know.


----------



## maxim (Aug 24, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Wouldn't we want to know.



If i was in Tokyo Shopping i will defiantly stop by Namikawa they have many cool stuff there for Jnats and sell even some Jnats as well http://www.namikawa-ltd.com
It is mostly for swords but they have many cool stuff in the store


----------



## youkinorn (Sep 24, 2016)

Anyone have any opinions on whether you need to use a transparent cashew lacquer/urushi (apparently harder and more protective) vs a pigmented one for sealing stones?


----------



## YG420 (Sep 24, 2016)

I've used colors and clear and see no difference.


----------



## youkinorn (Sep 24, 2016)

YG420 said:


> I've used colors and clear and see no difference.



Cool, thanks. I imagined it's a pretty negligible difference...obviously might be important working with lacquerware, but doubted it would matter for sealing a stone.


----------



## YG420 (Sep 24, 2016)

I would say how thick the laquer is after mixing with turpentine and how many layers you put make a difference.


----------



## youkinorn (Sep 24, 2016)

implication being that thinner and more layers is better?


----------



## YG420 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yea thinner is better. Also, allow at least an hr of drying time between layers and after your last layer, let it set for at least 24 hrs to cure.


----------



## bennyprofane (Sep 24, 2016)

Why is thinner better? And what happens if you dont dry each layer for an hour? I didnt on mine and does seem fine, now.


----------



## YG420 (Sep 24, 2016)

It probably doesnt make much of difference, i just follow the vid that i linked on the 1st page and its worked well for me.


----------



## bennyprofane (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, thinner definitely looks better.


----------



## YG420 (Sep 24, 2016)

True, true


----------



## SliceNDice (Sep 26, 2016)

That guys jnat collection unbelievable. I learned quite a bit from his site on what to look out for when purchasing jnats.



YG420 said:


> Congrats on your downward spiral! Jk! Ive never had experience with that stone, but it sounds pretty soft from the level deacription so I would recommend sealing or mounting. This is the method I use to seal my jnats. Enjoy your stone!
> 
> https://youtu.be/fKeRRZcXNIs


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 8, 2016)

In the linked video, the gent suggests using clear nail polish as an alternative. Has anyone here tried that?

Seems like that might be a whole lot easier than trying to track down all the stuff necessary to do the cashew lacquer treatment.

Would clear nail polish be more water repellant than using shellac?


Cheers,
Blair


----------

